
How 20 popular websites looked when they launched - 1simonsayz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/6125914/How-20-popular-websites-looked-when-they-launched.html
======
dawernik
It would be equally fascinating to look at all the incredibly well designed
launches that failed miserably. This is a great reminder that if you solve a
big problem or have unique content, people will crawl through sewage to get to
it, but if you build an amazing empty container, it will die a slow death.

~~~
1simonsayz
So true dawernik. Most of it depend on the quality of the content, product.
Let's care about the beautiful package when you are big enough ;-)

